# 303 rifle



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

would a 303 rifle be good for deer hunting the 1 i own is over 60 yrs old im hunting during youth season


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is not my first choice but is an adequate round for shots out to 200 yards and under my wife grandfather killed a lot of deer with this cal and never wanted anything else. Practice and practice and then practice some more.

Take the time to go out and pick out objects and then gues the distance. Then check the distance by range finder or measureing it. This will help make sure that you are judgng distance properly. Good luck and work hard.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Is this calibre a 303 british?If so a lot of deer have ended up on the meat pole using the 303.It is a popular calibre in Canada.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

ya its a british


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a wartime No.4 and the Jungle Carbine No. 5, but haven't fired them since the early 60's. We use them for hunting moose back then and they worked great for us. Make sure you practice with it before you go hunting.


----------

